# dietary allowances for ibs sufferers



## Guest (Sep 29, 2001)

i was just recently diagnosed with ibs and have been suffering with stomach problems since i was a 5.im having a hard time finding appropriate foods to eat for fear it may lead to an attack. also, i am a chocolate freak and i would like to know what i can have as a substitute if i cannot have solid chocolate.i am also craving red meat and snack foods.i am looking for some kind of a detailed list of can's and cannot's as far as food is concerned also.HELP!


----------

